# Death of An AROWANA!!



## JuN_SpeK (Oct 6, 2005)

well here is one of my bro's arowanas that jumped out yesterday.. we originally bought it from pantasic from WW years ago..well yesterday we went to a B-day party and came back to it dead..







.. but we didnt let it go to waste my brother,bro-inlaw,cousin and a friend ate it..I didnt eat it cuz i was still geting over it.. and to all the people who say arowana has no meat. that thing was chunky soo much meat on it..they said it was tender..lol

here are the pics:














































descaling process:










and can you believe it he was 28 INCHES i can not believe it.. we always thought it was 22-23 inches..


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

that sucks man, sorry for your loss.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Sorry to hear.. u gonna get another?

But keep an eye on the other one, your brother might get hungry one day and grab yer other one, toss it on the floor so he can eat it


----------



## JuN_SpeK (Oct 6, 2005)

nah..we wont get no more.. we already have 2 28-30 inch silvers,24 inch jardini,14 inch jardini, and 16 inch black arowana.. i think we have enough..lol


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

bummer man. finding a fish that large on the carpet has to be a little shocking. cant believe they ate their pet haha. thats insane. nothing goes to waste in that house hold eh? 
awesome fish for what its worth. sorry for the loss


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

oh well... nice tanks tho, post up some full tank shots!


----------



## JuN_SpeK (Oct 6, 2005)

nattereri2000 said:


> bummer man. finding a fish that large on the carpet has to be a little shocking. cant believe they ate their pet haha. thats insane. nothing goes to waste in that house hold eh?
> awesome fish for what its worth. sorry for the loss


yes thats what i said too i told my brother freeze him and keep him for awhile .. but we had alot of people over that day and my cousin wanted to eat it.. lol we didnt really want to waste such a great fish.. and that was probably the only time he would have gotten to eat an arowana..yes it was a sad sight.. all the windows and doors were closed so as soon as we walked in the house it smelled like fish.. i will try to get full tank pictures asap..


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

srry bout the loss (it was a really nice fish







)


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2006)

Im not sure I would eat anything grown in a fish tank...


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Sucks man, Ive seen this fish in person it was beatifulllll. srry about the loss.


----------



## JuN_SpeK (Oct 6, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Im not sure I would eat anything grown in a fish tank...


why not? its way better than catching it.. the tank is way cleaner than any lake or river.. it knew what it ate.. never got sick.. and We never used medication on him because he was always healthy..

plus we raised it...

BTW I DID'NT and DO NOT EAT any kind of fish...


----------



## Landon (Feb 24, 2005)

Sorry man, that sucks.


----------



## Blue (Mar 23, 2005)

Sorry you lost your pet.


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

sucks...howd you guys cook it?what style ahaha


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

sorry to know that...


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

I have lost one fish in my life and that was a silver aro as well, so I can feel your pain, although mine was just 15-16''







Good luck with it...................


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

I didnt think it was good for you to eat tank grown fish.......

Sorry about the loss man


----------



## Clown_Loach_King (Aug 28, 2004)

Sucks to lose such a beautiful monster fish..


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

JuN_SpeK said:


> Im not sure I would eat anything grown in a fish tank...


why not? its way better than catching it.. the tank is way cleaner than any lake or river.. it knew what it ate.. never got sick.. and We never used medication on him because he was always healthy..

plus we raised it...

BTW I DID'NT and DO NOT EAT any kind of fish...
[/quote]







Im the same way though. I dont eat fish.

That was a nice looking fish though man.


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Sorry for your loss











JuN_SpeK said:


> nah..we wont get no more.. we already have 2 28-30 inch silvers,24 inch jardini,14 inch jardini, and 16 inch black arowana.. i think we have enough..lol


^^Any pics of these guys?


----------



## JuN_SpeK (Oct 6, 2005)

yes sir there is pics but i have to wait for my new dsl modem to arrive.. trying to upload them on dial-up is suicide..lol...BTW go on MFK the trust's freind ate two home grown gourami,Pbass..


----------



## Fastmover13 (Jan 24, 2006)

I am sorry for your loss, I had a twelve inch red oscar jump, the first time I was standing there and picked him up and put him back in the tank, the other time we were out. I looked and looked thinking the cat carried him off, he flopped towards the window across the room behind a chair and ottoman. Sad day.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

why dont you guys eat fish? fish is tasty not to mention pry one of the healthiest meats you can eat.. u dont even eat tuna?


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Sorry for your loss man, any pics of the cooked arowana? Damn an aro that size would cost about 300$ here. Jsut for the record, we would have eaten it too, we dont waste food in my house either.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

that thing is a MONSTER!!!!!!!!!!!! im sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo sorry for your loss that was a gorgeous fish. i can tell you werent home when it jumped cause how could you not hear that thing hit the floor

poor fishie







no lids?


----------



## JuN_SpeK (Oct 6, 2005)

actually there were lids but it was soo powerful it knock them off.. and i dont eat fish because it makes me wanna throw up.. any seafood. too.. i smell it or see it i wanna puke..and sorry i havent gotten the full tank shot.. my modem hasnt arrived.. thanks


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

those scales look like guitar picks!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pyri (May 26, 2005)

Sorry for loss but I never would eat aquariumfish because:

1) When they have eat whole life goldfishflakes and pellets, I dont think that can be tasty meat..

2) If fish have been never medicated with something. If you have noted, allmost every fishmedicins label have warning: "Do NOT use to fish which is intend to food"


----------



## JuN_SpeK (Oct 6, 2005)

actually i have never medicated my fish..for some reason a water change always seems to help with the cure.. im too cheap to buy medicine..lol.. one more thing that f*kker never ate flakes or pellets..lol i always fed him smelt and shrimps.. which was a good diet..


----------



## Pyri (May 26, 2005)

JuN_SpeK said:


> actually i have never medicated my fish..for some reason a water change always seems to help with the cure.. im too cheap to buy medicine..lol.. one more thing that f*kker never ate flakes or pellets..lol i always fed him smelt and shrimps.. which was a good diet..


Well, in that case he was excellent meal


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

sorry for the lose man...........i have an aro before about 23inc and it jump and break my glass cover off and jump out........luckyly i was home and heard the nose...

need atleast a strong canopy for the aro....


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

you can get cancer or some sh*t from eating fish raised in aquariums. something to do with the bacteria that builds up or something...i would NEVER eat an aquarium fish...


----------

